# Reusing track



## xbartx (4 mo ago)

I'm building a new layout with the thought of using the track from an old layout ( layout was not mine). To get a idea of what was involved, I spent a bit of time pulling off some turnouts and sections of flex track. I cleaned up the rail with alcohol after desoldering the wiring.
Any suggestions for this rookie on pulling old track, cleaning and prepping it for a new layout? The track is Shinohara brand.
-Brad


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

HO?

Ballasted?


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I used a cap over a 4" length of PVC white piping, and then filled the vessel with warm TSP solution (tru-sodium phosphate). I secured it from falling over, and filled it with harvested/used Atlas Code 83 HO track from my previous layout. After 24 hours, I used a running hose and a small scrub brush (a tooth brush might works, but I prefer a larger brush such as a vegetable scrubbing brush). I was able to place an entire oval of track on my folded loops 33' long that way.

As with anything in our hobby, you must exercise restraint, be patient, be cautious, and you'll be rewarded with usable lengths of flex. I don't know that the brand matters, except that maybe a brand like Micro Engineering, with its smaller spikehead details, would need and extra level of care in handling.


----------



## xbartx (4 mo ago)

Dennis461 said:


> HO?
> 
> Ballasted?


The track isn't ballasted and it is HOn3.
What is the best method for any removing oxidation from 10 or more years of not being use?


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

10+ years of oxidation…. Wow. I’d first try acetone nail polish on one of those “eraser” type sponges. But full disclosure, having not tried it myself I have no idea if the acetone will eat the sponge. I suggest this first as it’s likely going to be more widely acceptable approach.
Or…just go for broke.
Dip a clean rag in gasoline, wrap it around a wooden block kinda like a sanding block concept, and scrub the rail tops. Test a small section only to be sure the gasoline doesn’t damage the ties. *It should not*, but you never know until you verify it yourself. Try to keep it on the rails anyway, don’t submerge the ties etc. Kerosene will work too. *Definitely* exercise some basic Darwin sense; don’t do it while smoking, or in an unventilated area. Garage would be good without a space heater/ignition source.


----------



## xbartx (4 mo ago)

OilValleyRy said:


> 10+ years of oxidation…. Wow


The track doesn't look that bad, the 10 years is just a guess as how long it was sitting there not used. Boxes and boxes of real nice stuff and 95% never opened. Track was laid down on cork and some wiring done. I did power a small length of track and run a loco, it needed a little help getting it to move. I guess it could be the engine wheels that need cleaning also.
What is used for regular maintenance of cleaning the track and wheels?


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Instead of alcohol, I would use something with a low dielectric constant. See attached article.
Model Railroad Hobbyist magazine


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I always used just plain ole alcohol. It is possibly the most
widely used solvent for cleaning track and
loco wheels and t's less likely to cause damage.

The easy way to clean loco
wheels is to make a wet spot of alcohol on
a paper towel placed on the track. Run the
loco's front wheels onto the spot...hold the loco
by hand and run up the speed control spinning
the wheels. Repeat with the rear wheels.

Don


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I use low odor mineral spirits from Walmart personally. It’s kept my track clean for months. As far as what to use taking gunk off the rail heads that’s what I would do. Locomotive wheels I usually use rubbing alcohol on a paper towel then run the locomotive on the paper towel till it gets good and clean.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

DonR said:


> I always used just plain ole alcohol. It is possibly the most
> widely used solvent for cleaning track and
> loco wheels and t's less likely to cause damage.
> 
> Don


I also used 91% alcohol for years until I read the article in MRH mag. Now I use mineral spirits. Works faster and the black gunk stays away longer.


----------



## xbartx (4 mo ago)

Thanks for all of the suggestions, I have some mineral spirits on hand and will give it a try.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

In that case, track not looking black etc… 
I use baby wipes mostly. 
Acetone nail polish remover if baby wipes don’t yield improved results. 
Gasoline is the nuke of track cleaners. It’ll dissolve cured super glue fyi. And just about everything else, so not a regular thing to use.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Use your brain….don’t use gasoline! Too combustible, not to mention the fumes….


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

OilValleyRy said:


> 10+ years of oxidation…. Wow. I’d first try acetone nail polish on one of those “eraser” type sponges. But full disclosure, having not tried it myself I have no idea if the acetone will eat the sponge. I suggest this first as it’s likely going to be more widely acceptable approach.
> Or…just go for broke.
> Dip a clean rag in gasoline, wrap it around a wooden block kinda like a sanding block concept, and scrub the rail tops. Test a small section only to be sure the gasoline doesn’t damage the ties. *It should not*, but you never know until you verify it yourself. Try to keep it on the rails anyway, don’t submerge the ties etc. Kerosene will work too. *Definitely* exercise some basic Darwin sense; don’t do it while smoking, or in an unventilated area. Garage would be good without a space heater/ignition source.


OilValleyRy:

I think pure acetone (the type sold in a can from Home Depot) would eat the plastic ties of the track. You said "nail polish." I'm guessing you meant nail polish remover, which does contain acetone. Pure Acetone is both very flammable, and very toxic, including the fumes from it, which are plentiful since the stuff evaporates very fast.
The garage would definitely not "be good" if the doors were not open. It would, In effect, be a sort of gas chamber.
In the realm of "stupid is as stupid does" I proved this idea myself with the fumes from a small bottle of styrene cement. I had left the bottle uncorked in a closed garage overnight. The resulting fumes were not enough to kill me (dumb luck) but I did get a trip to the emergency room of my local hospital out of it, and the poor doctor I saw got barfed on ! Pure acetone on a rag would give off at least ten times the fumes as my bottle of styrene cement did.

I can think of much safer ways to clean track. 
WD-40, followed by alcohol, will remove nearly anything, from nearly anything else.
A "Brite Boy" track cleaning block, (the one that looks like an eraser.) would work.
So would 3M's "wet-or-dry" emery paper, perhaps wet with alcohol. 

Traction Fan


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

traction fan said:


> OilValleyRy:
> 
> I think pure acetone (the type sold in a can from Home Depot) would eat the plastic ties of the track. You said "nail polish." I'm guessing you meant nail polish remover, which does contain acetone. Pure Acetone is both very flammable, and very toxic, including the fumes from it, which are plentiful since the stuff evaporates very fast.
> The garage would definitely not "be good" if the doors were not open. It would, In effect, be a sort of gas chamber.
> ...


I did mention to not do it in an unventilated area. That suggestion was from my early presumption of heavy duty cleaning being needed.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

God, if the track was that bad, I’d get new track….not worth the chance of fumes or flames….gotta use the old brain once in a while….


----------



## xbartx (4 mo ago)

Old_Hobo said:


> God, if the track was that bad, I’d get new track….not worth the chance of fumes or flames….gotta use the old brain once in a while….


I replied earlier that it wasn't really that bad, I guess I could have left off the part about the track going unused for a long period of time. I'm new to all this so I wasn't sure if it was important information. I was just looking for opinions on being able to reuse old track and if there was anything to look out for. I have spent about 4 hours pulling spikes, unsoldering rail and wiring. I have 2/3 of the track up now.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Old_Hobo said:


> Use your brain….don’t use gasoline! Too combustible, not to mention the fumes….


Come on the fumes is the best part. I just love the ho hums it gives


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Apparently….


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> Apparently….


Well played Hobo! 😄


----------

